# please assess my gelding



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello everyone, this is my 5 year old Arabian gelding Kachari. He has been under saddle now for just over two years and is being trained in dressage.
Could I please have some feed back on what you guys think of his form? 

The first picture is just after a month of training as a 3 year old... the last is a really recent one.

Thanks
Charlotte

Hopefully this works out... it is my first post.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't know much about Dressage.. And I'm not really good at Critique's but I did want to tell you that your horse absolutely beautiful! I love Arabian's. Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

ohhh.
he's pretty and has a nice extension to him!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

he looks like he is coming along well. i'd prolly work a little bit more on softness and rounding the back just to be picky. but he really does look like a great little dressage horse


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks like a pretty good mover!  I'm also not a professional on Dressage, but he sure is gorgeous.


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I think he is a pretty flashy boy myself but every mom is biased. Mlkarel2010, thanks for the tip... it is something I have been gradually working on... I got to school out west so every time I come back its a process in rebuilding his muscles and topline... I think it takes quite some effort in holding their heads in a proper dressage frame with the poll high.
- due to all the back and forth to and from school, I have decided to sell him... hopefully I find someone soon!


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

*conformation photo*

Here is the real test.. dun dun dun. What do you guys think of his conformation? What do people "look" for in a dressage horse?

Obviously, these are photos from different ages- anywhere from 2-5.
He gets a lot lighter as he ages.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know much about Arabian confo or dressage. He is very beautiful and an excellent mover. I love grays. Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

No critique from me. He is awesome.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice looking boy!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

He has naturally a longer neck than my part arab I showed so be careful for I see too much cramping up of the neck in the ridden picture (better in the last one though).

I know how these arab/part arab beasties tend to curl but it can go against you when showing. Try to allow some more "openess" in the neck area


----------



## megannigan (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm no expert on Arabian conformation, but as for dressage, I think he needs some more butt muscle (I'm a stickler on this though so don't take offense ) Other than that, I think he is gorgeous! What level are you schooling out of curiosity?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

> more butt muscle (I'm a stickler on this though so don't take offense)


Sorry, way off topic but I couldn't resist. LOL


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

I like big butts on a horse too! Nice big booties. He is good with his back legs so I think, in time, the butt muscles will start to form more and more. He is only 5 and I hear that arabs don't fully fill out until- sometimes- 8 years old. So, the lad has some more buffing (and working out) to do! 
He has a very solid base and is nice in all his gates and has awesome transitions.. but I would say he is only at training level (but would do very well in it). He is extremely intelligent and picks up on things fast but needs the right, dedicated rider- who is also quick and sensitive and always knows what to do. I am hoping that someone will buy him who wants to bring him along... I think he would defiantly move up the levels fast.

By the way everyone, it is really nice hearing your compliments, thank you!


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

He is so pretty and such a good mover. He would do lovely in dressage but have you also considered halter, and breed ridden classes and perhaps some hacking?

He's got such lovely movement!

That's all from me!


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks!
I love to watch shows and be in the environment but it is not my thing to show. I am not a competitive person at all, and I don't really have the time or money for it. I would really love to see Kach doing his dressage thing or even , maybe one day, in a Jumper class but as for In Hand I don't think he would excell... who knows though, maybe? I think he has very correct sport horse conformation but he is not quite as typey as some arabians I have seen, that have these "perfect" little chizzeled heads and all. Got to admit though, they are beautiful! 
However!! He has an awesome pedigree and in fact, his grand sire is Eternety who is a multi US national champion in halter classes!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful horse.

But isn't the saddle too far forward and on the withers?


----------



## megannigan (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah I agree, I don't think he would excell in halter classes only because he doesn't have your typical Arabian conformation, so he wouldn't do well in breed shows, and he may be too small to show as a Sporthorse in open shows, but regardless, he's a gorgeous animal who moves extremely well.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I am not much help about arabian conformation, but dressage riders are looking for a horse who is not "downhill" (when their butt is higher than their withers). I don't know much else, though.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

He has a false break at the poll; it looks like he was trained using side reins or some other form of tie-down. Because of this he breaks between the 2nd and 3rd vertebrae instead of between the 1st and 2nd, which would correctly make his poll the highest point of his neck. Also, if you have to "hold his neck in the correct position" you aren't doing it right. It should naturally be carried that way with the head relaxed on the vertical and his lower jaw supple and engaged on the bit instead of being literally held there by muscles under the throatlatch. He also looks hollow through the back, however the last picture isn't too bad and looks the most correct out of all of them. Tons of circles, transitions, and suppling are key to collection and roundness through the back, which is what creates a proper headset. :}


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

well he defiantly needs work but then again he has never had any consistent training. He was trained professionally (grand prix trainer) without the use of any gimmicks. I have used side-reins on him but only a few times- defiantly not enough to have any effect on him in the long term. He sometimes likes to hollow but it is not frequent. Obviously, he is no upper level warmblood where you would expect the perfect topline, and suspension but for what little training and work he has had, I think he is doing good. I agree, gymnastics, are probably the best thing you can do to keep not only their mind active but also their muscles properly developed.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

nicest working arab i've seen!


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

Ya, now looking, the saddle is a little too forward. 
He is defiantly not downhill (may look like it in the pictures?) but he is not uphill either, .. I wish he were a bit though.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

no critique for me. but he is absolutly gorgeuse


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I really like him, a lot! I love how he really steps underneath himself with his hindlegs, I bet he has a nice extended trot. He's gorgeous! What are his bloodlines?


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

Dressage rider entering.
About the riding, he uses his hinglegs great. This is what people seek in dressagehorses. You should ride him more uphill(gaits) to showoff his hindleg use. You should also ride him low and round while warming up. Get his neck muscles supple. He looks like a bit stiff and as if he is hanging in your hand.
Ride him a bit deeper on the bit. His neck will stand well out when riding.

As for his conformation:
He is standing good on his legs. Beautiful long dressage legs!
Not much to say. With the right amout of training and attention you could get quite far together. I would take my time and make him a star. 

x Kathleen


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

He has very nice conformation. I love grays they are very pretty (handsome sense hes a boy) lol


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

Oooo, thanks for the last few compliments, and defiantly thank you KGimages for the critique. 
As much as I love him (I have owned him since he was 6 months old) I can't afford to give him the time and loving that he deserves now. So... I have decided to sell him. With the economy as it is now it is tough! I would like some one to bring him up through the levels, that I think would be really nice for him. But, paramountly, I am looking for someone who can give him the time and loving he deserves.
Here a few videos off of youtube:

















His bloodlines Remali are:
Sire: Infiniti Z by Eternety (Sharem El Sheikh and Morafic line), out of Ksabaj (double Bask line)
Dam: Charadina Fad by Fadames (Al Marah line), out of Charaba)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Interesting how perspectives can change after you see something in motion.


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

by the way, the grey horse in your avatar is beautiful!


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

mm spyder, that doesn't sound too positive. Do you mind telling me what you think? Now, this lad has not had any consistent training or riding for that matter but he is a good boy, who is fun to ride. I am not saying he has any amazing potential but I still think he is flashy and has heart.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Nothing more than just that a picture and a video are two different things.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I like him even better now that I've seen his vidoes, he's a lovely mover!
And I like his bloodlines, I especially love the Al-Marah horses.

The grey horse in my avatar? Thank you, he was an amazing purebred gelding I used to own, he passed away a few years ago at the age of 30. He was an *Exelsjor son out of a Crabbet-bred, *Raseyn-bred mare.


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

he moves nice. looks like he could maybe do hunter pleasure as well if that interests you or his prospective buyers.


----------



## kacyponygirl (Jan 11, 2009)

His hind end is smaller in proportion to his neck and back which are all suppose to be about equal legnth. But other than that, he seems level maybe even a tinge uphill which is good for dressage, he has nice short cannon bones,nice muscling and an exquisite face, nice sloping shoulder, pasterns aren't too upright. His arched neck is good for dressage as well.


----------

